# Buying gold in Buenos Aires



## claytownsend

Does anyone know where the best and most reputable place is to buy gold and gold coins (Krugerrands, Maple Leafs, Eagles) in Buenos Aires?

Also, are there any regulations for non-citizens buying gold or gold coins from banks, dealers, etc.?

Thank you!


----------

